# Egli ha acquisito sicurezza in se stesso



## ArmadilloAbcd

Buona sera,

Vorrei tradurre questa frase: Egli ha acquistato sicurezza in se stesso

I imiei tentativi sono i seguenti:

1) Il a pris confiance en soi.

2) Il a pris confiance en lui.

3) Il a pris confiance en soi-même

4) Il a pris confiance en lui-même.

Potreste indicarmi la traduzione corretta?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao ArmadilloAbcd,
Sono tutte giuste, tuttavia, per levare ogni possibile dubbio, non userei la seconda.
Stammi bene!
Matou


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Grazie mille Matoupaschat e buona serata!


----------



## danalto

ArmadilloAbcd said:


> Buona sera,
> 
> Vorrei tradurre questa frase: Egli ha acquistato sicurezza in se stesso
> 
> I imiei tentativi sono i seguenti:
> 
> 1) Il a pris confiance en soi.
> 
> 2) Il a pris confiance en lui.
> 
> 3) Il a pris confiance en soi-même
> 
> 4) Il a pris confiance en lui-même.
> 
> Potreste indicarmi la traduzione corretta?


Bonjour! Io avrei usato seulement la troisième...


----------



## DearPrudence

Et moi, seulement
*2) Il a pris confiance en lui.*
ou si vraiment on a peur que ce soit ambigu :
*4) Il a pris confiance en lui-même.*

Mais je ne suis pas une grammairienne. Je dis juste ce qui "sonne" le mieux pour moi


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Merci à vous tous!


----------



## matoupaschat

S'il s'agit de traduction fidèle et exacte, je suis d'accord avec toi, Dany.
S'il s'agit de traduire plus ou moins librement, je suis en paix avec moi-même (cf. post #2).
S'il s'agit de préférences personnelles de langage, d'habitudes, moi, je dis et j'écris "Il a pris confiance en soi/lui" plus souvent "soi", parce que c'est à la fois exact, précis et court, mais je suis un vieux barbon .

Un caro saluto a tutti.

Matou.


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> S'il s'agit de traduction fidèle et exacte, je suis d'accord avec toi, Dany.
> S'il s'agit de traduire plus ou moins librement, je suis en paix avec moi-même (cf. post #2).
> S'il s'agit de préférences personnelles de langage, d'habitudes, moi, je dis et j'écris "Il a pris confiance en soi/lui" plus souvent "soi", parce que c'est à la fois exact, précis et court, mais je suis un vieux barbon .
> 
> Un caro saluto a tutti.
> 
> Matou.


Merci, vieux barbon!


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec DP : il faut faire l'accord avec le sujet. Quant à _même_, il vaut mieux l'éviter pour ne pas alourdir inutilement la phrase.

_*Il* _[personnel]_ a pris confiance en *lui*_.
*Elle*_ a pris confiance en *elle*_.
_*Nous* __avons pris confiance en *nous*_.
_*On* doit prendre confiance en *soi* quand on est adolescent._
_*Il* _[impersonnel]_ faut prendre confiance en *soi*_.
_La confiance en *soi* est une qualité qui manque à beaucoup de personnes._


----------



## matoupaschat

Je suis très heureux de te rencontrer ici, mon cher Capello, bienvenue donc sur nos rivages riants et ensoleillés  !

Comme je disais, je suis un vieux barbon, parlant à ses heures un langage d'autant plus suranné, ajouterais-je même, qu'il est teinté de belgitude, mais c'est plus vraisemblalement la confusion entre italien et français qui explique ma manie d'utiliser "soi" (à la place de "lui"). 
Cependant, après avoir relu "Le bon usage" (14ème édition § 664), je n'y trouve rien qui interdise d'utiliser "soi", dans les tournures personnelles, bien sûr. Je suis d'acccord pour reconnaître qu'il s'emploie actuellemnt moins que "lui", mais il me semble qu'il y aurait dans la langue française d'autres points, combien plus importants, à préciser pour l'édification de nos amis italiens avant de nous attaquer à des subtilités comme celles-ci, ne crois-tu pas?

Stammi bene! - Porte-toi bien !

Matou


----------



## Youngfun

Grazie a questo thread ho imparato che in francese esiste il pronome "soi"! 

(Moderatori, ora potete anche cancellare questo mio intervento )


----------

